# Is cannabis good for DP?



## dvelasquezm (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey,

I have a very serious questions regarding weed and DP. I have had DP for almost a year and smoked weed regularly almost two years ago. Cannabis has helped me sleep and get over depression episodes and stress. But, can weed make DP last longer or get even worst?

I really want to know if I should get rid os smosking at leat for a while. Anybody cold turkey under DP?


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Many people on this forum got DR/DP because of weed.Even people who have been smoking weed for many years with no negative side effects suddenly got DR.

There is a connection between weed and DP ,personally I would not risk it.


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

weed moves me a bit out of dpdr, but it doesn't fully get me out. Shrooms are the only thing that have fully relieved my dpdr temporarily, but its hit or miss. I think with shrooms, or any drug tbh, how you treat your body and mind leading up to it greatly affects the effect of the drug. So, things like exercise, diet, sleep, etc.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cannabis is amazing!!!!!!!

IF YOU WANT CHRONIC DP THAT LASTS FOR YEARS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

weed in number one drug for DP, why you need this?


----------



## 1144 (Apr 3, 2018)

As everyone else has said replying to this, weed is generally a big no for most people, considering it's the cause of what triggered their DPDR in the first place. I wouldn't go anywhere near it, or any drugs for that matter.


----------



## vonis22 (Jul 29, 2016)

What I can understand is that weed might suppress worrying thoughts about your state of mind. Because it's easy to tell yourself: "This is just the feeling that I get when I smoke weed."

I've personally tried to battle this whole thing without systematically using any drugs (prescription or not). Although I've recreationally used some weed, and I found that it didn't alter my dpdr in any positive or significantly negative way. The only thing I noticed is that I could let shitty thoughts go easier, but I would sometimes get stuck on one thought as well.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just 1 word that everybody else that has developed DP from weed should say. No!!!!


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

dvelasquezm said:


> , can weed make DP last longer or get even worst?


It depends. it can make you feel better or worst. Like all other drugs.


----------

